# Barefoot Buttons (or alternatives) sources



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Where do you guys get your Barefoot Buttons or other button toppers from? It seems that most Canadian retailers are either out of stock of most of them, or they sell them only in pairs or with crazy shipping on Reverb.

I've seen guys on here post their pics including this post by @bzrkrage, and I was hoping to get some to help me reach the pedals in the back row of my board a little easier.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I see the Mooer branded ones on websites like AliExpress quite a bit, there’s also metal ones with set screws on there as well.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

I bought a pair of V1 Tall Boy buttons from Montreal Guitar last year. Check out their message dated October 6, 2017 on their FB page:

Montréal Guitar


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This is why I pestered pedal-makers at NAMM to consider including a mini-jack for remote switching. I see more and more makers using an on-board relay for true-bypass, actuated by a soft-touch momentary. That is precisely the sort of switch that lends itself to having a secondary parallel soft-touch switch in a bank at the front so that one doesn't have to either reach waaaayyyyyy over there, OR run audio cables all over the place to loop selectors.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

troyhead said:


> Where do you guys get your Barefoot Buttons or other button toppers from? It seems that most Canadian retailers are either out of stock of most of them, or they sell them only in pairs or with crazy shipping on Reverb.
> 
> I've seen guys on here post their pics including this post by @bzrkrage, and I was hoping to get some to help me reach the pedals in the back row of my board a little easier.


Here’s the thread I did when I bought them.
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/new-big-button-day.156713/

BQLZR Golden Aluminum Alloy Guitar Effects Parts Stomp Switch Pedal Box Foot Metal Pack of 10: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Similar ones on Ebay for $2 each.
*Footswitch Topper aluminium*


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Like these Sonic Stompers? https://sonicstompers.com/
Made in Canada.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

DaddyDog said:


> Like these Sonic Stompers? https://sonicstompers.com/
> Made in Canada.


Gorgeous.


----------

